# Sigelei 200w TC - a glimpse...



## Dubz (18/9/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (18/9/15)

Now I'm interested. Been waiting for Sigelei to bring one out. I'm a devoted Sigelei fan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Now I'm interested. Been waiting for Sigelei to bring one out. I'm a devoted Sigelei fan.


Bro - i've been looking at these DNA200 chips, and I have to admit - not insanely impressed. My focus has been on the SMOK & Sigelei Mods - they seem more innovative.


----------

